# Replacement of Vaginal Estrogen Ring



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a code for this? The doc did the procedure in the office but I'm thinking that maybe it's included in the E/M? Any thoughts?


----------



## kari2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

i agree that it is included in the office visit.


----------

